# Where'd Everybody Go? (New Format??)



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Only *nine* posts here in 6 days?? I guess that's since the format change on May 2 ...

Is the new format scaring off everyone? 
I haven't had any trouble with it, but if you have, you can choose to use the old "classic" format in the *little window in the blue stripe* at the bottom of the page (at left). 

It gives you a choice of FULL (new), CLASSIC (old - or very close to it), or MOBILE formats.

Come on home. We'll leave the light on for you. :wave:

-- D


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

where is the chat room?


----------



## stlracer (Jan 16, 2016)

don't know if it makes a difference, but the other site I am on is dead also. Fray Jets


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Classic mode works for me . I was staying away causenindidnt likenthe new format


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Piz said:


> Classic mode works for me . I was staying away causenindidnt likenthe new format


DITTO, fer this 'Ol Foagy too :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 >


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Ditto. Classic mode here too. However, must be the time of year, weather, holidays or whatever, as most other sites I frequent seem pretty quiet too.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*New Format*

I am still using an older version of Internet Explorer because my computer has Vista and I can't upgrade. I do use Chrome from time to time. When the new format came online I had trouble closing a browsing session if I was on Hobby Talk, I would close it and it would re-open itself. That could happen several times in a row, but that no longer happens. It still takes a long time for advertisements to download, I can't do anything until that is finished. It might help if I paid to bump up my download speed, but even if I pay more my provider does not guarantee that it will actually be faster.
As far as the number of new posts goes most of the other slot BBs have slowed down lately.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

the "Spam" Ads have to come up 1st.
doesn't matter on internet speed.. they are slow-loading anyways :frown2:

Bubba 123 :smile2:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Chat*



wheelszk said:


> where is the chat room?


I didn't know where it was before; I never used it. But I decided to find it, just for you, Wheels. In the Admins' new format feedback thread, I found this *answer*.

Why they didn't provide a simple link to it in the format of the pages, I don't know. My fair-minded rational side says they probably just overlooked it. My conspiracy-theorist hypervigilant side says they're trying to discourage its use.

Did they have a simple link to it in the format before? As I said, it wasn't a feature I used, so I don't know.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I see very little difference between the old and the new format. The new one works fine for me.

My biggest complaint was the gigantic emoticons, emojis, smileys or whatever they are called these days. But when I click MORE, the old ones are available too. :roll:

I don't know what to say about the ads - I don't see them. When I look at this page, I see the FEATURED SPONSOR LIST at upper right, and a small ad for HOBBYTALK at lower right. Right after the new format began, I started to see occasional inline ads in the list of posts - not intrusive; I just skipped over them and kept reading. No popups, either.

I'm on a Mac operating system that's so old that Chrome won't upgrade for it anymore. When I went into Chrome's preferences, it showed that the AdBlock extension wasn't even activated, so I must have some kind of ad suppressor somewhere that I don't know about. If the ads bug you, I'll bet you can find some kind of software for your browser that blocks 'em. Look in your browser PREFERENCES or SETTINGS or EXTENSIONS. If no luck, try a web search for *Ad Blocker* as a starting point.

No, I'm not affiliated with HobbyTalk, except as a member. I just don't want to lose any more members.

-- D :wave:


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Oops! Wrong thread..sorry!

Doug


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

All the different Hobbytalk boards seem to have slowed. I can only guess the change has intimidated some members. I hope that's not it. The new layout works really good and only takes a few minutes to adjust to the change. Hurry back, everybody!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

The site is now very slow, must be all the extra ads that keep popping up, even in the classic layout. Just typing this message, there is a delay between hitting the key and it appearing. Not good.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I think the redesign was to make it better for phones and tablets. I still use a desktop, because I'm old and like the bigger screen. Also, everything slows down when spring gets here.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I can't figure out how to mark a thread as read, or is that feature gone?
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1
.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
All the forums are having to up grade so people using there smart phones and tables can see and read like they were on a normal computers.
Times are a changing I guess.

gt40


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

that big RH could definitely go away! and now I can't find the 'subscribe topic' button anywhere. think this might need some work? 
speedy


----------



## bluesguy (Feb 17, 2010)

speedy,
at the top, thread tools!


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

bluesguy said:


> speedy,
> at the top, thread tools!



ok I sure see it now! thanks. might have been an issue on my end at the time with the page not loading correctly. 


any ideas on how to make the r.h. search/recent column smaller or get rid of it entirely? it's like 30% of the darn page.


----------



## bluesguy (Feb 17, 2010)

Go to edit your details, there's an option to disable the section.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey folks,

I heard there was a new format so I decided to come back...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

alpink said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1
> .


Flash chat still doesnt work on Android mobile...
It worked on Blackberry, but the new ones coming out are android.


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

bluesguy, more detail? too cryptic. that section just seems to have my pers. info, not control over what is displayed. where do I find that? 
thanks man. 
speed


----------



## bluesguy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Speedy,
How you doin'
At the top under tools, select my settings, not mine, yours.
then select edit details, scroll down a little, additional details,
right there below your birthday and some other stuff.
Turn that pain in the arse r/side panel off.
Hope this helps, get back to building and racing!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*every 1 gone*

half the guys here went to another site.


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

hi Blues, 
Aha! "top right sidebar". got it! it works. don't know how I missed that (other than it was semi-buried). thank you very much, Sir. 

I'm doin' alright. you? where ya from? appreciate the help. I'm just an analog engineer. 
I'm on the road right now for work, but i'll be getting back to the fun stuff as soon as I can. 
speed


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Not intimidated by the revamped format here. It's springtime and the weather is nice. I'm outside doing things like mowing grass, built a picnic table, will be starting my garden soon, helped my son dismantle a swingset, cookouts, a World War II Reenactment this past Sunday, and the sort. I don't have much time for Hobbytalk right now. 
There's been other things that have contributed to the lower volume of traffic here. Some members unhappy with the way things have been run and have taken their toys and found another sandbox to play in. 
Still this is a good sight and things will pick up again. 

Randy.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm not a fan of the new format at ALL. I use to view HT with my iphone, because I rarely have time to sit at a desktop. It's such a pain to see everything through multiple screens and countless adds now. I can't be the only one noticing this!?!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I wen into My Settings and changed it to classic view and its back the way it was 

Its under Setting and Options - Edit Options and at the very bottom of the page you select Forum Skins select - Hobby.Talk Classic


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Got it, did it. Thanks Roger. Now to get rid of the ridiculous ads in between posts. Arghhh


----------



## bluesguy (Feb 17, 2010)

Make sure you are logged in, there are fewer adds if you're a logged in member.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there SHOULD be NO ads if you have a paid membership


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

I LIKE THE NEW FORMAT 
It's cool to hit a button to tell someone you liked his post
Until I got rid of the crap on the right sidebar it was so slow I hated it
now it pretty fast

All the forum have had to up grade so people with smart phones and tables can use them better/faster.
Of cores not all will up grade but time will pass them on for sure.
JUST SAYING.
gt40


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You can speed things up if you click the X button on your browser, that stops scripts from running and slowing things down.


----------

